# Me and my friends



## Pipsqueak (Apr 28, 2013)

hey guys this iz pipsqueak(i prefer pip but my hooman iz silly) i thought i would tell you all about me and my frendz. i am a chinchilla colored netherland dwarf i haz a girlfrend named olivia she is in the pen next to me but my hooman doesn't let us be together, and olivia smellz really good!! then i haz a friend named smokeyanne she iz nice but she iz also bigger than me, i don't get to talk to her very much becuz olivia is in betweens us, my hooman says she will let me and olivia be together soon, once she haz a big hutch finished for us. well that iz all i have to go now b4 my hooman finds out i iz on her compooter.


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 5, 2013)

Hey Pip! Me too does agree that hoomans are silly! Me only haz two frienz (my hoomans)! Only me is a rabbit in my house! I live inzide, and me does not ever goes in my cage! Me iz kinda spoilt! Hehehe! I waz wondering if yous would like to be my friend? Pawaps get ta know each oter? Tat would be nice! Ooooh... got to go nowz- me can smell mommy cutting veggies! Message me if yous want to be mys friendz, yeah? Boy, I ain't half tierd!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 5, 2013)

i like to be outsidez of the cage an hooman takes us for long walks till we'z iz tired, an she makez us lotz of cardboard toyz she sez i'm the fastest chewer upper of cardboard!(that'z a good thing right??) yay a new frend!!!! i like making new frends!


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 6, 2013)

So does I. But yous iz my firs fwiend! Me likes chewing cardboard too And me does like chocholaties too! Tat iz if I cans get zome!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Tucker here! I wanna be fwendz too!! I used to be "spoilt" but then we got GusGus and now I'm stuck in my cage more than I useta be.. it's no fairrr. I thought my mumma luv'd me but now i'm locked up and i feel sad towardz her.. i juss can't undastand!! I am hopin to make fwendz with GusGus .. she told me if we do good togetha we can cause mischief togetha!!! I fink dat soundz gweat!!! I so excited!!! I can't even contain myself.. I actually waz so excited i hopped my pen and hung out with GusGus the other day.. mum was very sad with me, she said she has to be around if we wanna hang out, and it can't be right now.. so we just run our pen together side by side to pway... maybe someday soon? but fer now I could really use a fwend on here! Mum has some fwends here, why can't I?? 

I don't weally chew my cardboard.... GusGus does & he makes a mess! I love that he makes mum clean it up.. he calls her a caregiver tho, she's my mumm!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

hi tucker!! yay lots of frendz!!! silly gusgus taking your hoomanz attention! but mebbe you an him will be good frendz


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 6, 2013)

:hello

YAY! another fwiend! Me starting to get quite a few fwiendies now! Me loves fwiendies - tey are awwwsome! I feel sad for you that your mummy puts you in yours cage! Me doesn't need to worry about that - my hoomans pwomised me that i will be the only bunni in my house! That was werry good news to me! 

Won thing that does make me angwy is that my hoomans awlays shut me out of their bedroom at night if they think I am going to be naughty! But how do they know if i'm gonna be good or bad? Beats me! 

Anyways, me has got to go now. I think I might go and watch television with my littler hooman fwiend! Bye bye my dear fwiendsies!


:bouquet: MERLIN


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

hoomans be so silly sumtimez don't they??


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 6, 2013)

Yes, me is agreeing with you, Pip! Hoomans are SILLY and ANNOYING too!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

I lub my hooman! she sayz I gotta get my nails trimmed.. I'm still debatin if I wanna behave er not!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Iz would like to be frendz too. My mommy haz frends on here too so I should be able to have my frends too.


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 6, 2013)

I HATE having my nails clipped! My big hooman always twaps me in the tiny bathroom and covers me in this weally big blue thing (I think it's called a towel)! Then she gets hold of my paw and starts clipping my nails! Urg! Actually this reminds me, it will be about the right time for my hooman to start clipping them any time! I had better get a goood hiding place in mind! 

MERLIN 

:sofa:


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

AHH MERLIN yew maken me afwaid!!!!! I don't wannana I don't wananna!!! A BIG BLUE FING!? OH NOOO Let me hide wiff yew, pweaz??

My mum has told me about yew ASH!!! Let's be fwendz too!! can you protect me frum my Mumma and the big blue fing?!!


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 6, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Iz would like to be frendz too. My mommy haz frends on here too so I should be able to have my frends too.


 
I will be fwiends with yu Ash!:coolness:


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

yay ash! nowz i have lotza frendz!! me an my frendz all behave pretty good with nail trimming, an my hooman iz very quick wif it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Tucker* said:


> AHH MERLIN yew maken me afwaid!!!!! I don't wannana I don't wananna!!! A BIG BLUE FING!? OH NOOO Let me hide wiff yew, pweaz??
> 
> My mum has told me about yew ASH!!! Let's be fwendz too!! can you protect me frum my Mumma and the big blue fing?!!



Yes, I'llz be frendz wif you Tucker!!! I can pwobably protect you from moommy and the big blue fing because I'm pwetty big. And if moommy does someting I dont like, like picking me up I start to kick and sqorm. Den moommy stops doing what shes doing cause shes afraid I'll hurt myself silly moommy!!! I wouldnt hurt myself!!! I havent had my nails clipped yet becuase i'm young and my nails aren't very long yet. But I hearz moommy talking about it. I hearz her say dat shes afraid of clipping my nails cos they are black. But Iz afraid dat she wills try to do it anyway.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

bunnylover1209 said:


> I will be fwiends with yu Ash!:coolness:



Okay Melvin, Iz wills be frends wif you too!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Pipsqueak said:


> yay ash! nowz i have lotza frendz!! me an my frendz all behave pretty good with nail trimming, an my hooman iz very quick wif it.



Yor name is Pip right? is will be frends wif you also.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

yay! my frend olivia thought that my hooman wouldn't clip her nails cos they're black but my hooman iz smart an shined a flashlighty thingy to see where the blood part was. sumtimes my hooman iz silly but sumtimes she'z smart too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Pipsqueak said:


> yay! my frend olivia thought that my hooman wouldn't clip her nails cos they're black but my hooman iz smart an shined a flashlighty thingy to see where the blood part was. sumtimes my hooman iz silly but sumtimes she'z smart too.



My moommy heard of that too, and Iz afraid she will try to clip my nails. The only pwoblem for her is dat Iz will kick and sqorm. I hearz moommy talking about putting me in da bunny twance. Maybe I better let her clip my nails. Cos I dont wanna be put in a bunny twance. Whatever it is it dont sound good!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

my frend smokeyanne sez it'z relaxing, but i don't wanna try it! i don't wanna be on my back!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 6, 2013)

Neither do Iz! I cant imagine how scawy dat will be. I'm hoping moommy will not clip my nails soon.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

yez my hooman doesn't have to clip mine to often so that iz good.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 7, 2013)

My mummy sayz she's gunna clip muh nailz berry soon. I'm scareddd!!


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 8, 2013)

Dont woowy too much! Its all over quite qwik - although I get scared whenthey twap me in the bathwoom! 

MERLIN


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2013)

well if she's like my hooman she will have it over really quick!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 8, 2013)

I hope my nails will be clipped really quick!


----------



## MILU (May 8, 2013)

Hello, I'm glad you got new fwiends, post pics too when you can!! 
:group:


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2013)

i'm glad i haz frendz too! this iz a picture of me. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 8, 2013)

Iz almost forgot to post a picture of myself. Here i am.




I iz glad to have fwends too!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2013)

wowzer ash we'z iz the same color!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 8, 2013)

Oh yeah Pip, we'z are da same color.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2013)

That iz cool!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 8, 2013)

It is pwetty cool.


----------



## Callaway (May 17, 2013)

I dont know any other bunnies other than the pictures mommy shows me on her puter.  Mommy gets on bunny binges and tells her human I need a friend. Her human doesnt agree. He says I will feel replaced. I agree! Im the bunny of the house! No more bunnies here! But you guys are okay! Just dont take my mommy or my cage!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 17, 2013)

Okay we won't!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

We'z haven't talked much on here. How are you all doing?

I is doing good here except I don't like the heat. Mommy feeds me a whole frozen strawberry everyday to help keep me cool. Dat part I like.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

Mmm! That soundz so good Ash!I will ask my mom for that when it is hot again.  My mommy wants to know what kind of beggies an fruit you guys like cos she wants to give us sumthing that we like to eat.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

I like cilantro, oranges, carrots, parsley, grapes, strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, celery, apples, and watermelon. I hope your mommy feeds you some of those yummy things.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

I iz a little picky my hooman sez, but not as bad as my two frendz. I duz like cilantro sumtimes. My hooman did not know that I could have watermelon! She sez the loud goats like watermelon too.  I will have her give me some of that stuff.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Just make sure to tell your mommy to make sure there are no seeds in the piece she feeds you because they is poisonous.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 5, 2013)

Eek! I will make sure cos I don't want to be poisoned!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

I got to run around a lot today. I explored the room I was in and than I settled down next to mommy for a rest. And after that I tipped my bowl of water and mommy was not happy. She had to wipe it up. It was actually quite fun to watch her do it. Its fun to play tricks on mommy. What kind of tricks and (so called) "naughty" things do you all do?


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh flipping water is fun, but my hooman usually just gives me a water bottle so I don't get to do it very much. Sometimes I move my food bowl so it's under the water bottle and then I make the water squirt out and make a big mess! My hooman doesn't like it when I do it but it's so fun!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I usually have a water bottle too, but this time I had a bowl cos I was in another room. Ooh, squirting water on your pellets sounds fun!


----------

